# Diluting a liquid...



## Nick (29/8/15)

Morning guys.. what's the best Base neutral liquid to buy.. I have t bak brew with a few drops of rocket sheep mixed at the moment and it's really good... but feel it could be better if I could mix the sheep rock with something neutral. . I am vaping at 15w air vents closed and in the morning it's great. . Lunch time I up it to 23w and open the vent full and it's really good.. there's just a niggle there with the flavour which I am sure is the T bak so want to just try the sheep rock with a neutral flavour.. the sheep rock on its own is a bit much...


----------



## johan (29/8/15)

Nick said:


> Morning guys.. what's the best Base neutral liquid to buy.. I have t bak brew with a few drops of rocket sheep mixed at the moment and it's really good... but feel it could be better if I could mix the sheep rock with something neutral. . I am vaping at 15w air vents closed and in the morning it's great. . Lunch time I up it to 23w and open the vent full and it's really good.. there's just a niggle there with the flavour which I am sure is the T bak so want to just try the sheep rock with a neutral flavour.. the sheep rock on its own is a bit much...



Dilute with pure VG I would suggest.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nick (29/8/15)

Where would I buy it from. ??


----------



## johan (29/8/15)

Nick said:


> Where would I buy it from. ??



Pick 'n Pay, checkers, Spar and any pharmacy in SA - Dolly Varden is a popular brand name Vegetable Glycerin (VG) in SA.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Nick (29/8/15)

Learning everyday. . What would it be used for ? Also if no dolly varied any other brands you could recommend or is it all much of a muchness

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (29/8/15)

Nick said:


> Learning everyday. . What would it be used for ? Also if no dolly varied any other brands you could recommend or is it all much of a muchness



All the same, just check the marking "BP" (stands for British Pharmaceutical, meaning pharmaceutical grade).


----------



## Alex (29/8/15)

Nick said:


> Learning everyday. . What would it be used for ? Also if no dolly varied any other brands you could recommend or is it all much of a muchness


http://dischem.co.za/brands/1292/dolly-varden

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moonunit (29/8/15)

I used some VG for my Rocket Sheep flavours and it actually allowed other flavours to come through. Also found the original flavour a bit much after a while.

Go to any pharmacy and ask for BP glycerin. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nick (29/8/15)

Good to know.. thanks. .. can you remember what the mix rates were..


----------



## moonunit (29/8/15)

At a guess around 25% VG, but I would start with around 5% and work your way up, you don't want to dilute the flavour too much, cause then it is too late


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (29/8/15)

You will always find Dolly Varden. Pick n Pay, Checkers, Spar, Dischem, Clicks, President Hyper, etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/8/15)

This is the one I picked up at the pharmacy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (29/8/15)

I diluted some juice with PG today and it's really awesome for a change. Makes squonking a breeze.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nick (29/8/15)

Cheers Alex. . What ratio?


----------



## Silver (29/8/15)

johan said:


> Pick 'n Pay, checkers, Spar and any pharmacy in SA - Dolly Varden is a popular brand name Vegetable Glycerin (VG) in SA.



Lol @johan and @Nick

This is classic

The ex South African now in Ireland advising a person previously in the UK now in SA
Only on a forum

Thanks @johan 

Ps - i second @johan and the other guys' suggestions of using VG
It will thicken the juice slightly and also make it a bit softer on the throat hit and the flavour not as 'sharp'

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (29/8/15)

Nick said:


> Cheers Alex. . What ratio?



Nick I was cutting down some 18mg liquid, so I diluted with PG @50% to bring it down to 9mg. Almost no loss of flavour with "Lime Party" from Mikes Mega Mixes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapeginner (28/6/18)

But ain't there a 18mg neutral tasting liquid out there?
Cause I only want to ease the overwhelming burst flavour that the Vega Mini produces and have it taste less intense, more like the Cue with Rebel that I also use, which to me is a really good delivery all round.


----------



## RichJB (28/6/18)

You would need to mix your own with DIY bases. It's easy to do with a calculator, scale, some nic, VG and PG. The further bonus is that you could change PG/VG ratio and nic strength to your liking.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

